# Need scope/clarifier help



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*Yessir,*

Yessir, 

You are going through the have control/clearness of your aiming point or of your target...this is a long internal conflict of many spot shooters.

The gig is the clarifier clears the target and blinds out the pin,
the verifier blurs the target and clears the pin...(I know, you already said that more or less, this is just to "clarify", (hee hee no pun intended).

What you can do is:

1. Not use either and get a diameter aperture, experiment with different sight lengths and find the combination that allows you to be okay with the clarity of both...

2. I've chosen this over countless arrows and scores using every combination imaginable...

I go with the clarifier that allows me to see the x best, (even the ring around a vegas x lately)...

Now in order to use the pin, I got that baby lit UP!
It starburst a little, comparable almost to having a sticker dot on the lens but more transparent which I really like.

(I'll try to get some pics up I use the specialty archery light up pin that you can change colors and degree of brightness and all that crap)

This is a way to see the pin, the light shining on the fiber optic overpowers the "power" of the clarifier...

3. REALLY good way to go to is forget the pin! Put a circle sticker on the lens in a color you can see with the center of the circle missing and just showing the x ring or 5 ring of the target depending on your steadiness...
Many 60's shot with this setup, but I find personally the shot gets too relaxed, (if there is such a thing), and I get a little lazy/sloppy.

Hope this helps bubby,


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I have tried a couple of those ideas already, like the adjustable pin brightness, and moving the sight in and out. I really wsould rather perfer a pin over a sticker, but am open to trying things. I am going to try the .019 pin with a light and keep expiermenting.


----------



## BlackKnight81 (Jul 25, 2004)

*clairifier to strong.*

I too shot a 6x but I use a 1x (yellow) clairifier. You will still see you target and pin, assumeing that you have 20/20 eyesight. The size of the peep sounds great. Just try a yellow. It should help.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to have a yellow one, but donated it to a kid at the shop. Waiting for my .019 to show up via snail mail. 

But if that doesn't cure it, i will go back to the weaker yellow clarifier. 

BTW 20/10 in my dom. eye!


----------

